# What's your average battery life on the Droid 2 Global?



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

*Hours of battery life on Droid 2 Global?*​
1 hour 00.00%2 hours 00.00%3 hours 00.00%4 hours 00.00%5 hours 00.00%6 hours 16.67%7 hours 00.00%8 hours 16.67%9 hours 16.67%10+ hours1280.00%


----------



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

I usually get anywhere between 10 to 12 hours battery time under normal usage on stock motoblur. Don't ask how I did it, I have no idea







So what's yours?


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Depends on how much twitter and flashing im doing. On average its ~12 hrs before it goes on charge but it never dies


----------



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Depends on how much twitter and flashing im doing. On average its ~12 hrs before it goes on charge but it never dies


Are you on the stock rom? I've got the stock battery also and getting pretty good battery life, I made this poll because I've heard some people only getting about 6 hours of battery or less and that's without touching the phone.


----------



## BartJJ (Jun 15, 2011)

I had the Droid 2 before the global was out and found that on amazon.com you can actually get the Droid 2 battery for about $3, you may have to type in Droid 1 but unless the battery changed between the normal Droid 2 and the D2 global (I'm 99% sure it didn't) then it'll work on it too. The Droid 1 and 2 (and maybe the x I can't remember) actually share the exact same model battery.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

Droid 1, 2 and 2G have the same battery, the BP6X, but with the droid 2 and D2G you can get the "extended battery" (BP7X) which is supposed to give the phone 2 or more hours of life, but at a steep price because you have to also get a different battery cover as the extended battery is slightly thicker. I have the BP6X and it's all that I need.


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

pantherium said:


> Are you on the stock rom? I've got the stock battery also and getting pretty good battery life, I made this poll because I've heard some people only getting about 6 hours of battery or less and that's without touching the phone.


cm4d2g =P

Before i was on my rom though and still got that much life.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

I pulled over 22 hours the other day before hitting 15%. I'm running Hexen with the BP7X extended battery.

I'd like to chart my usage patterns and battery life more to see how I'm doing.

Sent from my Droid 2 Global via Tapatalk.


----------



## Byakushiki (Jul 15, 2011)

All over the place. Once, whole day, still 70% left. Another time, ran it dry in 5 hours. It's somewhere in the middle...

20 hours so far and 50% remaining. Moderate use.


----------



## Aroth (Jun 29, 2011)

Depends on how much I use it that day and what for. On average I get about 20 or so hours with the BP7X battery. If I start playing games, making long calls, or using the wifi/gps, I start dropping faster. Higher quality games are worse and I think I managed to go from 80% to 20% in 30 - 45 minutes once playing Plants vs Zombies. The fact we are using the same battery as the D1 is what we get such crappy battery life with any real usage. That battery was designed to last ~30 hours with a 550 MHz processor, vs the 1.0 GHz (D2) and 1.2 GHz (D2G) processors we use.


----------

